# I Own my r15 500, can I use it w/o DirectTv?



## Reddog9 (Oct 12, 2010)

I bought my R15 500 some time ago, so I own it outright. I made the switch to cable (for Internet reasons not programing). They argued and argued that it was their equipment and I had to return it or be charged. To return it would imply that I got it from them in the first place (I bought it off 
EBay and have receipts to prove it). Anyway, they finally shut up about it when I sent them one of their old Phillips boxes instead in their prepaid return box. My question is this... "what can I do with it now that I own it with no DirecTv service?" Judging by the fuss they raised, I assumed it must be a pretty easy hack and they wanted to stop as many as possible. Is it little more than a paper weight now? Can I at least salvage the hard drive for computer applications or is it a proprietary use device that is not compatible! Can I use it as a VCR or DVR from an analog signal? Can I find any useful purpose at all for this thing?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Sounds more like stolen than owned...

It is worthless in the sense that since it was obviously a leased box, you won't be able to turn it back on for D* service. You also won't be able to use it for any other function, like OTA or "as a VCR." You can't hardly give these away anymore, even good ones that can still be activated.

The old hard drive inside can be used in a computer. It's pretty small, and it isn't even SATA, so even that is pretty much worthless.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Without DirecTV service, the R15 is completely worthless. You can pull the hard drive and format it for use in a computer. I wouldn't bother with it if it has been in use in a DVR for an extended period of time as it may fail sooner rather than later.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Even stuff you "bought" on eBay is usually leased. Most equipment "sold" since 2006 is leased, regardless of where you get it. 

At any rate, it's a boat anchor without satellite service.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

litzdog911 said:


> Even stuff you "bought" on eBay is usually leased. Most equipment "sold" since 2006 is leased, regardless of where you get it.


Yep. You really have to watch out, let me tell you! :lol:


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Also, don't toss it or destroy it yet. It is possible that you will still be charged a non-return fee based on the fact you did not send back the specified unit with the indicated receiver ID. I would allow at least 2 or 3 months before getting rid of the R15.


----------



## Reddog9 (Oct 12, 2010)

matt1124 said:


> Sounds more like stolen than owned...
> It is worthless in the sense that since it was obviously a leased box


Why are you all saying it is "stolen" or "obviously leased"?

*I NEVER LEASED ANYTHING FROM DIRECTV. THEY DID NOT PROVIDE IT AND I HAVE A PURCHASE RECIEPT!* 
When I asked them to provide documentation of the status of this particular piece of equipment (by serial number) they could not. When asked if they had reported it as stolen the answer was no. 
So I ask you, exactly what claim do they have to it? I'm not giving it to them just because they SAY it is theirs. PROVE IT! I obtained it from a reputable source and it was not DirecTv. I asked DirecTv if they were interested in buying it from me and they said "ummmm no". So they will take it if they can get it for free eh?

*So if it is a boat anhcor, so be it. But it is MY boat anchor!*


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, like like everyone else that "bought" one at Best Buy and has a "purchase" receipt.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

You asked if you can "_find any useful purpose at all for this thing?_" And the answer is "no". Regardless of whether you think you owned it or not, you never properly cleared that up with DirecTV. So even if you sell it, the new owner probably won't be able to activate it on their account. End of discussion.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Reddog9 said:


> *So if it is a boat anhcor, so be it. But it is MY boat anchor!*


As carl6 points out, don't be so sure.

I see they go for just over $50 shipped, so I guess you're not out that much money (unless DIRECTV comes after you for non-return).

You should probably give the access card department a call and see if they can't clear up the owned versus lease issue.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

Reddog9 said:


> Why are you all saying it is "stolen" or "obviously leased"?:


We're saying it's leased; and if not returned, then yes stolen --> until they charge your card on file for it's non return that is. As stated this typically takes 2-4 months on average to show up as a charge on your bank cards statement. As with everything in life, it will show up at the most inopportune time possible almost garenteed.....



Reddog9 said:


> *I NEVER LEASED ANYTHING FROM DIRECTV. THEY DID NOT PROVIDE IT AND I HAVE A PURCHASE RECIEPT!*


 No one is saying you don;'t have a receipt. Every retail store that sold DirecTV units since 2006 sold it discounted at an upfront lease price. Ebay, Best Buy, Walmart, SolidSignal, Amazon, Buy, or where ever.....

When you sign up for service or "add" the receiver to an existing account you commit to the terms of the service which clearly indicate the box is leased and MUST be returned if you disconnect or terminate service.



Reddog9 said:


> *So if it is a boat anhcor, so be it. But it is MY boat anchor!*


Well then, have fun going down with the ship captain :grin:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Reddog9 said:


> I bought my R15 500 some time ago, so I own it outright. I made the switch to cable (for Internet reasons not programing). They argued and argued that it was their equipment and I had to return it or be charged. To return it would imply that I got it from them in the first place (I bought it off
> EBay and have receipts to prove it). Anyway, they finally shut up about it when I sent them one of their old Phillips boxes instead in their prepaid return box. My question is this... "what can I do with it now that I own it with no DirecTv service?" Judging by the fuss they raised, I assumed it must be a pretty easy hack and they wanted to stop as many as possible. Is it little more than a paper weight now? Can I at least salvage the hard drive for computer applications or is it a proprietary use device that is not compatible! Can I use it as a VCR or DVR from an analog signal? Can I find any useful purpose at all for this thing?


You can try getting it appraised on "Antique Roadshow".


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

> Do you people work for DirecTv or what?


No, we've just been around long enough to have seen this exact same thread dozens of times, only to be followed up a few weekes later by another thread by the same person complaining that DIRECTV charged their card for equipment they didn't return.

Like everyone else has said, it is likely (but not guaranteed) that the R15 is leased, not owned. If that is indeed the case, you will be charged for it eventually.

So by all means, tear it apart, throw it away, use it as the boat anchor it is, just don't come back here compaining that you got charged for it.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Reddog9 said:


> I obtained it from a reputable source and it was not DirecTv.


Not sure when E-bay was awarded the "reputable source" designation.


----------

